# Trichomes: Bud leaves or calyxes?



## Alistair (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone here ever noticed a discrepancy between the color of the trichomes on the bud leaves and the color of those on the calyxes?  I have a bud right now that has about 50/50 amber/cloudy on the bud leaves, but mostly cloudy with some translucent and clear trichs on the calyxes.  

Has anyone else experienced this? Who goes by the trichs on the leaves and who goes by the trichs on the calyxes?


----------



## manels1111 (Oct 14, 2008)

JMO but your going to be smoking the buds not the leaves so use the buds as your reference.  I've always just used the leaves though but this next grow I will check bud trichs I think.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, that makes sense, but a lot of people use the leaves.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 14, 2008)

if a leaf is covered in trichs.....    i'll smoke it! :hubba: 
or grind it up for some keef..  that's just me.


----------



## Alistair (Oct 14, 2008)

So bombudpuffa studies the trichs on the bud leaves, and not the calyxes? Why is that?


----------



## andy52 (Oct 14, 2008)

well to start with,how you gonna pull the main cola off to lay her down and put a little microscope up her arse to see.i clip the leaves up against the bud.dang sure my eyes are not good enought to do it other wise.and i am not screwing up a bud to check.the leaves works very well to me.jmo


----------



## Alistair (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, actually it isn't that complicated; you can clip off some of the calyxes.  However, it's easier to get a bud leaf sample.  I was simply wondering if looking at the trichs on the calyxes was more accurate than looking at the trichs on the bud leaves.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 15, 2008)

i go by average colour of trix, i take weekly photos of the whole plant so i can inspect it for anything


----------

